# Professional... or just an old dude?



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I’m 53. When I started my business 34 years ago, I wanted to separate myself from the station wagon hacks by presenting a professional image. For those old enough to remember, that would be the guy in the Sears Home Improvement ads with clean white clothes, shirt tucked in, belt, clean shave & white hat. 

Back when my crew was around my age range, the got it. But now days, my crew is two decades younger - and they don’t get! 

Their preferred image is untucked shirts & backwards ball caps. I ask them repeatedly to comply, but they think it’s unimportant, and eventually revert back to the gangster painter look. 

They are good people, and do a great job for me in every other way.

Am I being to picky? 

Have times changed so much that my views are outdated and un-necessary? 

Am I a dinosaur at 53??? :blink:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm completely in agreement with you. I am 54 and insist my workers present as a professional painter. Old jeans splashed with paint is unexceptable to me.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I try to present that image to my customers I'm 50... So I say no you are not a prick...


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a young chap myself, but I present myself nicely at work. I'm not always clean shaven, but I'm well groomed, button up shirt, the only hat I wear is a clean, straight flat cap. It's not too much to ask. Just need to be firm and explain to them _why_ you want them to present themselves nicely, not just that you want them to. My generation isn't one of blind obedience- they want to understand. Paint (pun intended) a picture to them of how their paychecks rely on their customers feeling confident and happy with how the crew is presented, giving referrals and being overall happy with the job, etc.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

LA Painter said:


> They are good people, and do a great job for me in every other way.
> 
> Am I being to picky?
> 
> ...



Not at all. Image and presentation are extremely important. I hate to say it, but I've come to realize that presentation is actually more important in the residential game than actual trade skills. 

My father wore a uniform every day. Long sleeve white button up shirt with a starched collar, and clean white overalls. Didn't matter if it was 100 degrees. 

After I got out on my own I went through a phase of not caring about my appearance. What difference does it make if my whites are clean, or my van looks scrappy? I'm doing awesome work, shouldn't that be all that matters?... No, it's not all that matters. Not by a long shot.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree that presentation and customer service are of the same, if not more importance than the quality of the work. Offering quality is a given.

I do not think age has anything to do with it. We have a dress code, uniforms, a specific process and a comprehensive training program everyone goes through and the one person who has most contributed to our company becoming more of a consistent system is in his 20's. We practice answers to client questions, I'm personally in character and in uniform when on the clock. People respond extremely well to structured training rather than "watch how I do it", and clients absolutely love it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have had to deal with this on several occasions before, once in Socal myself. I was a little more of a prick than you might want to be though. I simply told the offenders that since SW was paying them, then they were professionals. And if they wanted to remain professionals, they would start dressing like their paycheck signer wanted them to dress. Even the surfer bums got the message.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Put me in the "professional appearance matters" column.

Now your chore is how to impress upon these guys/gals how to mature up quick and have pride in not only their work, but their appearance. Personally, I find personal pride and professional pride run hand in hand and I would suspect that a person who refused to look the part may be taking short cuts and not actually performing up to the standards that bore my company's name. 

Some people lay down the law, others build that pride by education and encouragement. I suppose different tactics will work for different people. 

Good luck.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm 54 and agree with you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There aren't a lot of jobs they can get that don't have a dress code of some sort. They would be sent home from any of the box stores if they were not dressed according to dress code. At SW, you used to get marked down on your store audit if your tie was wrinkled!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Although painting can be a difficult vocation to keep clean in, at least having something that resembles uniformity like coveralls, hard or soft hats, safety vests, logo'd shirts, and painters pants, helps to convey a style of the professional tradesman rather than that of the slap happy painter who people expect to see exhibiting their own individual style.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm 35 and agree with all of you on this one. Tell them their hat is on backwards. 

I tell them if you want to wear your hat backwards, everything has to be worn backwards. Pants, shirt, hat and shoes.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And be sure to tell them that if they want to get a paycheck for showing their underwear, they should apply at a strip club!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The bottom line is, the painting trades wouldn't have so many discrepencies in terms of presentation and standards if it wasn't for a lack of leadership. And intimidating workers by with holding money, playing favorites, or firing, is nothing more than a played out cliche of what many believe being a leader is. 

Unfortunately, the industry is riddled with painting contractors that frankly made poor employees. And being a poor employee does not qualify one to be an inherent leader. Although, society's technologically driven pursuit to succeed as an entrepreneurial individual, who marches to their own beat, would lead everyone to believe otherwise


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The bottom line is, the painting trades wouldn't have so many discrepencies in terms of presentation and standards if it wasn't for a lack of leadership. And intimidating workers by with holding money, playing favorites, or firing, is nothing more than a played out cliche of what many believe being a leader is.
> 
> Unfortunately, the industry is riddled with painting contractors that frankly made poor employees. And being a poor employee does not qualify one to be an inherent leader. Although, society's technologically driven pursuit to succeed as an entrepreneurial individual, who marches to their own beat, would lead everyone to believe otherwise


Try telling SW that! That is one of the reasons I am an independent. All the box stores "manage" this way. Menard's is by far the worst in my experience.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

LA Painter said:


> I’m 53. When I started my business 34 years ago, I wanted to separate myself from the station wagon hacks by presenting a professional image. For those old enough to remember, that would be the guy in the Sears Home Improvement ads with clean white clothes, shirt tucked in, belt, clean shave & white hat.
> 
> Back when my crew was around my age range, the got it. But now days, my crew is two decades younger - and they don’t get!
> 
> ...


I'm in my mid 40's and tell our guys all the time to neaten up. I tell them all the time no cell phones allowed on site, leave them in your cars. They don't get why they can't text all day instead of work.

I am old school, pretty much raised by my grandparents and old gramps was a hard ass.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Very few guys do anymore, but I get changed on the job. I come and go wearing civilian clothes and the 'monkey suit' is for work only. That to me, is old school professional. I don't know. Wearing whites to and from the job I liken to a ball player showing up at/ leaving the stadium with his uniform on. Little leaguers- Yeh. A pro? No


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree that a professional appearance is important, but I absolutely refuse to wear painters pants.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I think that a professional/clean look to the painter makes the customer feel more confident in your abilities. I am on my guys all the time about clean, paint free whites, shirts and even jackets. Nothing bugs me more then a painter that uses his/her pants as a rag. There is a reason I bag rags by the 50 lb bundle


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If I were hired by tatoo clad 20 something's with messed up hair and three days growth of stubble, maybe I'd be more lax with dress code. I wouldn't label the symbolism of a neat appearance as "dinosaur".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A few weeks shy of 62 myself and yes, appearance matters. When you are working inside customers' homes you don't want to look like you just got out of the pen or showed up from your place under the bridge.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oden said:


> Very few guys do anymore, but I get changed on the job. I come and go wearing civilian clothes and the 'monkey suit' is for work only. That to me, is old school professional. I don't know. Wearing whites to and from the job I liken to a ball player showing up at/ leaving the stadium with his uniform on. Little leaguers- Yeh. A pro? No


When I was painting, and most painters I still know, civies are worn to and from the site and work clothes changed into for the day's work. If for no better reason than who wants to get wet paint on the seats of their vehicle?


----------



## roygones (Apr 19, 2011)

Changing clothes at work? Are you guys talking about residential, owner-occupied jobs? Most of my clients would think I was a weirdo if I walked into their home in the morning in street clothes and went to their bathroom to change. Or do you use their guest bedroom to change? Sorry, but that seems way way stranger than showing up to work in the clothes you will be working in. And the ballplayer showing up to the ballpark in uniform makes no sense - you are not a ballplayer, you are a tradesman. CEOs don't show up in regular clothes and change into Italian silk suits in the corner office.

As far as the rest of this thread, I couldn't agree more with everything except tucked in shirts. Sorry, but I'm 39, and nobody I know around my age tucks in a shirt unless it buttons down the front. Clean clothes, clean shave, clean truck/van, absolutely.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

As a OMS, I show up for the estimate clean shaven, casual clothes, once I start a project, full on playoff mode, no time for shaving and fancy duds, and my customers know I mean business. Thats where the quality of work, ethic, and customer relation skills come into play.
if I had employees though, it would probably be different. Too many of the things listed above are overlooked, then you just look like a bum with a paintbrush in your hand. I would def be setting guidelines for them, no doubt.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm 30, have two tattoos (left shoulder for my grandfather, right calf for a good friend who died of cancer at 18). I wear whites (usually shorts now), and a white t-shirt; I try to keep it tucked, but doesn't usually stay, ball cap stays on straight. My partner wears blue jeans and it drives me crazy, and he knows it too.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm into whites, t-shirts, and shoes in good repair, but I have a real hard time seeing how keeping paint off of your clothes makes you a better painter. I get paint on my hands when I work--on my clothes, too. Sometimes even a little in my hair. I mask and drop furniture and floors so nothing gets messy, and my work looks great. If I tried to keep paint off myself, too, the only difference would be a slower job. How do you spray an interior without getting paint on your clothes?


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

My crew are all in their mid fifties and dinosaurs. I'm 63 and the kid in the supermarket said " Are you a painter Mr?" I say " No son, I got caught in a paint storm without my umbrella. 
The point being that staff need firm handling & specific instruction, a job site is precisely that, employees must conform or else apply for a job in a stripclub. No phones except for breaks, no gratuitous expressions of personal style at odds with the company profile and no spontaneous assumption of authority unless it is successful.
Otherwise, my way or the highway. All my boys know, we do it once & we do it right.
That being said, if they have a problem, I have it too & sharing someone else's difficulties builds loyalty and in it's turn that shared adversity creates productive bonds. 
After all is said and done our work defines us and paintwork is artistry & craftsmanship, along with clumsy first steps and if we do not encourage the young people to strive for the best we have only ourselves to blame if we put up with broken asses. 
Clean overalls is usually a sign of lack of enthusiasm in my experience, but washed, shaved & asking questions are essential ingredients.
We can only go up from here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I try to use the sturdy but disposable coveralls to help preserve my daily uniform of pants and collard long sleeve shirt.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am sure that no one expects squeaky clean whites, after all who would trust this guy to know anything about painting:














I mean, who HASN'T washed and crumpled new whites and even dabbed a little paint on them before showing up at the site ?

But that's different than an overall neat appearance.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

We also have to keep in mind of the notion that if you don't look like you've just came out of the bush after a grueling patrol, you're just another FNG.


And like Riskend suggests about team bonding, sometimes its the guys all covered with paint and smelling like burritos, farts, and cigerettes that have a closer bond with eachother, then with the enthusiastic new guy, whose whites are so clean, they could have been woven from the same habit cloth worn by Mother Teresa herself.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I've cringed more often than not about my whites looking horrific.
I'm filthy 99% of the time.
But my work is clean!

I'm that guy.


----------



## HennessyPainting (Mar 23, 2015)

Maintaining a good image is pretty important to me and my guys. Many of my jobs come from neighbors driving by watching what we are doing. Painter whites or shorts, company logo tshirt or tanktops are what we wear. 

www.hennessypainting.com


----------



## redd (Mar 22, 2015)

Back when I was doing commercial/industrial work for the government the dress code was brutal. Try acting up and not follow rules when you got that one safety foreman from osha watching you from around the corner. Tucking in shirts, ppe, clean shaven, steel toed boots and all whited out for top dollar is worth it to me. But outside of work its beer in one hand, brush in the other painting something in tennis shoes and shorts haha


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

StepUpBham said:


> I'm into whites, t-shirts, and shoes in good repair, but I have a real hard time seeing how keeping paint off of your clothes makes you a better painter. I get paint on my hands when I work--on my clothes, too. Sometimes even a little in my hair. I mask and drop furniture and floors so nothing gets messy, and my work looks great. If I tried to keep paint off myself, too, the only difference would be a slower job. How do you spray an interior without getting paint on your clothes?


To keep my clothes clean when I spray I wear a disposable suit or change into a pair of pants I keep in the van for spraying. Right after I am done I change back into clean ones. After you get into a habit of staying clean, it doesn't take any longer. I am very hard on my guys for staying clean. I don't even like when they drip on the drop sheet. Its there as a last line of defense. Don't know how many times I had painters that drip on the drop sheet without caring, then step in it and walk across a floor that isn't covered. I'm not saying my pants or my workers pants are completely paint free, but pretty friggen close.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some of the best painters I know wear clothes covered in paint. Still, I prefer to wear shirts and pants that are "relatively" paint free. When I feel they are getting too bad I will simply replace them. 

Now clean is another story. I may have some paint on my clothes but they are always freshly washed - if that makes any sense.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

RH said:


> Some of the best painters I know wear clothes covered in paint. Still, I prefer to wear shirts and pants that are "relatively" paint free. When I feel they are getting too bad I will simply replace them.
> 
> Now clean is another story. I may have some paint on my clothes but they are always freshly washed - if that makes any sense.


Makes sense to me, I've seen the painters walk into the paint store with their "beige" whites and a brand spanking new white t-shirt. Making their whites look even worse. Worked with one guy that didn't ever wash his clothes. He would change on site and leave his work clothes there on the floor. I think they could stand on their own.

Don't get me wrong. I don't believe that the paint on your clothes tells weather you are a good painter or not. I've seen some of the worse painters with no paint on there clothes and seen some horrible ones covered from head to toe with paint. Only way to really tell is watching them work.

Just in my company policy to stay clean. I personal think that it looks more professional imo.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> I am sure that no one expects squeaky clean whites, after all who would trust this guy to know anything about painting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey i saw that same roller set up at Dollar General last night!


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

To me appearing professionnal is all about the communication I have with the customer. I take the needed time to explain what needs to be explained and I build trust that way. When I'm not between jobs, I dress well to meet my customer and see what the job is about. But once I'm on the job my clothes don't look sharp. I use them as much as I can, I don't want to buy pants and shirts all the time, but that's me. However, I don't look like a gansta per say. I present and carry myself well, but my clothes have stains on them, lots of them. Maybe I'm being careless, good topic to think about, but to me, communication does a lot more than clothing in that regards.


----------



## AQP (Oct 19, 2013)

I believe first impression is always important from the contractor/bidder to the painters. All my painters are require to wear whites with compamy shirt we provide. Helpers and temps usually recieve SW shirts. Tennis shoes are okay for residential but steel toe boots are required for Commercial work. Each painter we hire has a rule sheet they will need to sign with dress code in it. If they dont comply they get sent home. You do that once and believe me there wont be a second time.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

A customer may not know the difference between a good job and an average job, but they do know the difference between a professional image and a hack. A pro image put's them at ease and makes them feel they're in good hands. This makes your life easier as well. Win - win. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

i believe in whites, tho they may be paint spattered, it says i'm a pro...
we all know when they are just TOO far gone.

ps- i stopped wiping the caulk on my pants 30 + yrs ago...


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I wear a backwards work hat with a short brim, simply because i can see better and its comfortable. People have been wearing baseball hats backwards since the late 70s, in no way do i find that an issue and in the trades, would hope customers wouldnt find it offensive or unprofessional. 
When i worked for other paint cos i wore whites and co tshirt gladly. Now on my own, the more expensive pants, carhartt, dickies, rip at the knees just as fast as the cheap walmart, faded glory carpenter jeans. I try to buy the beige and last thing i am thinking, is not looking professional. 
Also with work boots, at basically a hundred dllrs, i wear them till the soles crack, the toes are always wore through after any work on cement.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

TKbrush said:


> I wear a backwards work hat with a short brim, simply because i can see better and its comfortable. People have been wearing baseball hats backwards since the late 70s, in no way do i find that an issue and in the trades, would hope customers wouldnt find it offensive or unprofessional.


Regardless of your perception of wearing a cap backwards, many people still perceive that as a sign of being a hoodlum. Just because "people" have been doing it for a long time, doesn't mean that it's a generally accepted practice. Same reason stabbing people in the face isn't accepted- people have been doing that long before the 70's.

Far be it from me to tell you how to run your business, but you should know that much of the general public doesn't view that as professional; unfortunately their opinion is what matters, not ours.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you are not wearing a Pratt & Lambert T-shirt with my store logo on the front then you are a hack! There I said it! lol!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Proalliance coatings said:


> If you are not wearing a Pratt & Lambert T-shirt with my store logo on the front then you are a hack! There I said it! lol!


Hah. The paint company tee-shirts go either in the rag bag or get given to my hipster nephews to wear ironically. Our tees are either plain white or have our company's name on them.

Same with caps.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Concerning backward caps:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have no problem wearing the shirts Miller gives away. They are a nice weight, have a variety of images on the backs, and they are, well, free. SW's shirts on the other hand, just feel cheap and I rarely ever wear them. I also have some red custom shirts that have my logo on them that I really like but not enough of them to get me between wash days.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> Hah. The paint company tee-shirts go either in the rag bag or get given to my hipster nephews to wear ironically. Our tees are either plain white or have our company's name on them.
> 
> Same with caps.


Even when they have a merica flag ana merican eagle?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Concerning backward caps:


must be a Yankees fan.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Even when they have a merica flag ana merican eagle?


We destroy those in a dignified manner, preferably by burning.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> We destroy those in a dignified manner, preferably by burning.


Hey, they make the DIY'ers feel special though. And if they wear them to SW they can get a contractors discount!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> must be a Yankees fan.


Actually no. Not a Yankees fan. He doesn't have a finger anywhere near his nose.


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the luxury of having plenty of commercial jobs to unload my "rough looking" guys on. I'm 30, and I sort of feel the same way as the original poster. 

If I wouldn't want the guy in my house, I wouldn't send him to one of my higher quality jobs. 

Like I said, that is a luxury.

As long as a guy is sober and works hard, I don't usually care what he looks like. But with 50 guys, you learn where you can and can't send people.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Regardless of your perception of wearing a cap backwards, many people still perceive that as a sign of being a hoodlum. Just because "people" have been doing it for a long time, doesn't mean that it's a generally accepted practice. Same reason stabbing people in the face isn't accepted- people have been doing that long before the 70's.
> 
> Far be it from me to tell you how to run your business, but you should know that much of the general public doesn't view that as professional; unfortunately their opinion is what matters, not ours.



Now that is one extreme comparison! My lord, ya really do not like folks wearin backwards hats. 
I agree that everyones opinions matter. But the beat generation writers pointed out the "uniformity" in society a long time ago and they are heralded today as being open minded, not rebels or hoodlums.
Unfortunately there is a fear base, in all societies. But these days i would think a backwards baseball hat is way down on the list.
When i was in college, i worked washing dishes at a restaurant and most everyone in the kitchen wore their hats backwards, to keep hair back and to simply see better. An unobstructed view is safe and we all want to do good work.
This subject also reminds me of a taper my dad used to hire for all taping. He loved 50s rock and wore his hair slicked back with some hair gel. Should he have not had his hair like that...its a non issue, from decades ago. Great guy, funny and did great work. 
Personality and good work matter. As painters we all talk with our customers. Customers can tell your a good painter in the first hour of work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There are often times to alter your dress to fit the job or situation, but to do so 'cause you want to "rebel" or to be "cool" is an affectation and does speak to the person's personality and whether or not he/she is a "team" player.

I am sure we all appreciate that a company wants to appear to be homogeneous with tasks performed to a certain standard by all. The appearance of everyone accepting their role as a member of the team gives the homeowner confidence that every worker is on the same page.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> There are often times to alter your dress to fit the job or situation, but to do so 'cause you want to "rebel" or to be "cool" is an affectation and does speak to the person's personality and whether or not he/she is a "team" player.
> 
> I am sure we all appreciate that a company wants to appear to be homogeneous with tasks performed to a certain standard by all. The appearance of everyone accepting their role as a member of the team gives the homeowner confidence that every worker is on the same page.


Would you buy a burger from Wendy's if a Marilyn Manson clone was cooking it? I have nothing against Marilyn Manson or anyone who looks like him. Just at my cookout, i'll be doing the cooking.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

TKbrush said:


> Now that is one extreme comparison! My lord, ya really do not like folks wearin backwards hats.
> I agree that everyones opinions matter. But the beat generation writers pointed out the "uniformity" in society a long time ago and they are heralded today as being open minded, not rebels or hoodlums.
> Unfortunately there is a fear base, in all societies. But these days i would think a backwards baseball hat is way down on the list.
> When i was in college, i worked washing dishes at a restaurant and most everyone in the kitchen wore their hats backwards, to keep hair back and to simply see better. An unobstructed view is safe and we all want to do good work.
> ...


Actually, I've nothing against backwards caps at all. I'm 20-something remember, I've got a fair few friends who wear theirs that way (and I did kitchen work for a while, and wore mine that way there as well fwiw, but if I was going to talk to a customer I'd flip it 'round).

There's nothing at all wrong with non-conformist/normal/average appearance, and I'm known for having a few oddities myself. I just know it's important that if you want the high end customers to respect you, you need to dress and present yourself properly. I know you think your good work stands for itself, but I've been working for old money all my life and I'm telling you right now- dress matters. They are going to judge you and your guys by how they look, and that's going to be a huge part of their impression of you.

Is that regrettable? _Absolutely._ Is it ****ty for society to be that way? _100%_. But IS it that way? _*Yes*_. So you either deal with it and turn your hat the right way to talk to your customers, at the very least at the first meetings, or you plan on losing some business and some referrals.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

For those who might wonder about the effect dress/looks have, which group would you hire to represent you in court???


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd love it if all of my competition smoked on the job, displayed massive tats, wore grungy clothes, were unshaven, smelled, and all had their hats on backwards. Actually, two outa' six would suffice.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> I'd love it if all of my competition smoked on the job, displayed massive tats, wore grungy clothes, were unshaven, smelled, and all had their hats on backwards. Actually, two outa' six would suffice.


You forgot facial piercings....


I think the biggest thing that helped us succeed for 35 years was being 0/7.

One of the Whole Earth Catalogs from long ago had a line that may be apropos, "If you're going to move in the real world, you need to learn real-world moves."


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

And although I agree that a person's work ethic and skills may trump appearances, your first have to _get_ the job. And since first impressions are huge...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> And although I agree that a person's work ethic and skills may trump appearances, your first have to _get_ the job. And since first impressions are huge...


You don't get a chance to show off either if the client won't let you in the door. Even if you do, you may already have put yourself in a hole.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_effect


----------



## phillyholiday (Jun 5, 2014)

At 28 I agree with almost of all of what is being said regarding appearance minus the backwards hat. Maybe it's just location (San Diego), but I don't think wearing a hat backwards makes me appear unprofessional. My whites are clean, either collar shirt or clean white Tshirt that fits, and usually boots or cleanish tennis shoes. My biggest pet peeve is the guys with cut off sleeves. I just don't understand it. One of the biggest players down here has a nice color brochure and in it their foreman is standing there with cut offs looking like an idiot. Same thing for one of the bigger local guys...nice brand new dodge truck with a full wrap (maybe he's related to Richmond), and every time I see him he's in cut offs. SMDH.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> For those who might wonder about the effect dress/looks have, which group would you hire to represent you in court???


 I'd hire group two for my marijuana case.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

phillyholiday said:


> At 28 I agree with almost of all of what is being said regarding appearance minus the backwards hat. Maybe it's just location (San Diego), but I don't think wearing a hat backwards makes me appear unprofessional. My whites are clean, either collar shirt or clean white Tshirt that fits, and usually boots or cleanish tennis shoes. My biggest pet peeve is the guys with cut off sleeves. I just don't understand it. One of the biggest players down here has a nice color brochure and in it their foreman is standing there with cut offs looking like an idiot. Same thing for one of the bigger local guys...nice brand new dodge truck with a full wrap (maybe he's related to Richmond), and every time I see him he's in cut offs. SMDH.


That's the local attitude in San Diego. Very low key. One of the things I miss about it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> And although I agree that a person's work ethic and skills may trump appearances, your first have to _get_ the job. And since first impressions are huge...





Gough said:


> You don't get a chance to show off either if the client won't let you in the door. Even if you do, you may already have put yourself in a hole.




"You only get one chance to make a first impression"
_-unknown_


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

So what's up with the guy in the orange shirt wearing Capri's?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> So what's up with the guy in the orange shirt wearing Capri's?


They're European!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> They're European!


Oh..that explains it. Maybe US painters can make it a style. Start it off in North Dakota or something.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you are American in the living room, what are you in the bathroom?




Gough said:


> European!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> So what's up with the guy in the orange shirt wearing Capri's?


He's the guy that took my case.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Oh..that explains it. Maybe US painters can make it a style. Start it off in North Dakota or something.


In some of the other trade rags, I've seen crews sporting work pants of that length.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> In some of the other trade rags, I've seen crews sporting work pants of that length.


men or women ?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> men or women ?


Good point...men.

Some of the European workwear mfg. feature that style of trades*men's * pants.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Why not just include a halter top or manzier. 

I never paint in shorts because one, I'm not egotistical, and I have small calves and thin ankles, and B., it hurts scrubbing paint out of my shin hairs!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Why not just include a halter top or manzier.
> 
> I never paint in shorts because one, I'm not egotistical, and I have small calves and thin ankles, and B., it hurts scrubbing paint out of my shin hairs!



Hairy chicken legs encrusted with paint


BAD visual :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Why not just include a halter top or manzier.
> 
> I never paint in shorts because one, I'm not egotistical, and I have small calves and thin ankles, and B., it hurts scrubbing paint out of my shin hairs!


We've actually had clients make comments about their previous contractors wearing shorts on the job. They felt that it was unprofessional and indicated a lack of serious intent on the contractors' part

I'm not saying it was right, I'm not saying it was fair, but it was real.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> We've actually had clients make comments about their previous contractors wearing shorts on the job. They felt that it was unprofessional and indicated a lack of serious intent on the contractors' part
> 
> I'm not saying it was right, I'm not saying it was fair, but it was real.


it DOES help to have the legs for shorts


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

When I worked in Oceanside Ca., I actually had painters come in to pick up paint wearing wet suits. I always wondered if they changed before or after they got to the job. Or even IF they changed.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

CApainter said:


> So what's up with the guy in the orange shirt wearing Capri's?


That was my first thought as well…

As far as hats go, do most of you all wear them when working? To me, they are a tool, not part of the uniform. I personally don't like wearing them as I tend to get hot when doing so. I only wear them when I'm sanding or rolling ceilings and the like. For exteriors I will wear them if I have forgotten my sunglasses or I need additional protection from the sun. And if the sun is beating the back of my neck, guess what? I flip the hat.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> That was my first thought as well…
> 
> As far as hats go, do most of you all wear them when working? To me, they are a tool, not part of the uniform. I personally don't like wearing them as I tend to get hot when doing so. I only wear them when I'm sanding or rolling ceilings and the like. For exteriors I will wear them if I have forgotten my sunglasses or I need additional protection from the sun. And if the sun is beating the back of my neck, guess what? I flip the hat.


 Hats should be regarded as a safety item. They protect you from debris and UV rays. As safe as today's paints are, I don't think it is a good idea to coat your head with them.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Hats should be regarded as a safety item. They protect you from debris and UV rays. As safe as today's paints are, I don't think it is a good idea to coat your head with them.


Well, like I said, I wear them when painting ceilings or doing other overhead type of prep. But painting trim and cutting in walls? Nah. Don't get paint on my head too often from that. 

OK, I do wear them on days where I've showered the night before and have bed head in the morning. But that's rare. I like to shower both p.m. and a.m. My wife hates the amount of underwear I burn through doing that. Was that too much information?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't had bed head in thirty years - nor have I bought shampoo :whistling2:- which is why I HAVE to wear a hat.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

With a Freddy Kruger hairdo, I tend to wear a hat most of the time.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Well, like I said, I wear them when painting ceilings or doing other overhead type of prep. But painting trim and cutting in walls? Nah. Don't get paint on my head too often from that.
> 
> OK, I do wear them on days where I've showered the night before and have bed head in the morning. But that's rare. I like to shower both p.m. and a.m. My wife hates the amount of underwear I burn through doing that. Was that too much information?


Just a little.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Hey i saw that same roller set up at Dollar General last night!


How many did you buy?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> With a Freddy Kruger hairdo, I tend to wear a hat most of the time.


Freddie Kruger ...........HAIR ?????? 

Does not compute


Bed Head, I saw mentioned ???



Try waking up and managing THIS










Each morning I gotta run the gauntlet of shepherds wielding sharp shears, no hat will suffice to conceal


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

daArch said:


> For those who might wonder about the effect dress/looks have, which group would you hire to represent you in court???


Considering the groups attire... what are the two wearing actual shoes thinking? that is not being team players! Get some lame sandals! Also what is with the two eyeballs above that woman's left shoulder?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> How many did you buy?


 All they had of course!


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Gracobucks said:


> Makes sense to me, I've seen the painters walk into the paint store with their "beige" whites and a brand spanking new white t-shirt. Making their whites look even worse. Worked with one guy that didn't ever wash his clothes. He would change on site and leave his work clothes there on the floor. I think they could stand on their own.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't believe that the paint on your clothes tells weather you are a good painter or not. I've seen some of the worse painters with no paint on there clothes and seen some horrible ones covered from head to toe with paint. Only way to really tell is watching them work.
> 
> Just in my company policy to stay clean. I personal think that it looks more professional imo.


 That's the spirit. undie-showing backward- hat wearing dudes appear to be the new norm, but not in a professional situation. Sorry, no, next?


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

daArch said:


> Freddie Kruger ...........HAIR ??????
> 
> Does not compute
> 
> ...


 I'm feeling your pain brother, I need to plan a trip Stateside before the Fat Ladies get their slap on for the performance.
Totally off topic, that well known philosophical commentator Eric Clapton observed, "Let it grow, Let it grow.":jester:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Freddie Kruger ...........HAIR ??????
> 
> Does not compute
> 
> ...


 That is the reason hats are part of your safety equipment!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Proalliance coatings said:


> That is the reason hats are part of your safety equipment!


Yup, it's not that I don't want wallpaper paste in my hair, I don't want my hair in the paste.

Ahhhh, but it's so nice not having to worry about my looks anymore.

Actually, I hear there's a casting call for the Ted Kaczynski Story


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bill,
When did you arrive out here and why did I see you going through a dumpster collecting bottles and cans? :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Bill,
> When did you arrive out here and why dttid I see you going through a dumpster collecting bottles and cans? :blink:


Ahhhh, you made it quite clear I couldn't crash in your new addition  :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Ahhhh, you made it quite clear I couldn't crash in your new addition  :thumbsup:


Well yeah, that is true, but I *did* say I'd give you gas money. :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Well yeah, that is true, but I *did* say I'd give you gas money. :whistling2:


For which leg of the trip????


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> That is the reason hats are part of your safety equipment!


 You know it could be worse. You could have a Yankees hat on.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> For which leg of the trip????


Something about enough to get 300 miles to the Northeast


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Something about enough to get 400 miles to the east




I'd be happy to add to that:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I'd be happy to add to that:whistling2:



No problem, I'll be pulling around 3AM and I have a great siphon


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> No problem, I'll be pulling around 3AM and I have a great siphon


Harking back to the Dust Bowl days, people here in the West call those "Oklahoma Credit Cards."


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Harking back to the Dust Bowl days, people here in the West call those "Oklahoma Credit Cards."


yup, my grapes will be wrathful by the time I arrive


----------

